# What do people in your country think about Longines watches?



## gobigkid

Hi all,

I am looking at the home site of watchuseek forum right now and see the following number of viewer:
- Breitling: 44
- Casio : 263 (what a huge number)
- Longines: 15:-s
- Omega: 222
- Seiko & Citizen: 222 also
- Tag Heuer: 68
- Tissot: 31

Well, these numbers have not changed so much since I joined watchuseek. Could anyone explain this to me?:-s
Why are there so few viewers in Longines sub-forums? In my small country - Vietnam, Longines is a brand of prestige, classic, elegance and luxury. In short, I expected a much larger number of viewer of this sub-forums.:think:
Could you please share what do people in your country usually think about Longines watches? and if could, other brands as well.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Seiko_Licker

It's all about the brands marketing - Longines is a brand with a great name, and great timepieces, but the Swatch group doesn't advertise it nearly as heavily as, say, Omega. Breitling and TAG as well (non swatch group), spend fortunes on marketing just to get their names out there. Longines on the other hand, tends to be marketed fairly little (and mostly in Asia).

On the other end of the spectrum, brands like Tissot and Casio are relatively affordable, so tend to attract a different crowd of potential buyers and collectors.

So in the end, Longines occupies somewhat of a niche market at the moment... Swatch group is doing their best to keep it under Omegas shadow - so when time comes for people to upgrade their cheaper watch, most skip right over Longines and head for a more marketed name like TAG, Rolex, Breitling or Omega... It's a shame really, but it helps keep prices reasonable.

I'm sure most on WUS would rank the brands you posted in the following order or similar with regards to quality:

Omega
Breitling
Longines
TAG Heuer
Tissot
Seiko and Citizen (Not including Grand Seiko etc..)
Casio


----------



## The Duke

My cousin and his fiancé just got back from two weeks in France, and they said they saw Longines everywhere. I don't own one but I have always thought highly of the brand.


----------



## covalatte

Before I had any interest in watches (back in uni when I used to wear a $170 Swatch chrono irony), I hadn't really heard of the Longines brand before.

I first noticed the brand when they started marketing the brand with Andre Agassi and Steffi Graf. But even then it wasn't something I was interested in buying.

But then I saw the Master Collection moonphase a year ago, but it was love at first sight.


----------



## heb

Hello,
In the US, very little if anything at all. Some of the folks in the 60+ age group would be familiar with the name from advertising on old sports stadium score boards, but that's about it.

heb


----------



## tatt169

Over in England, the brand is not recognised much at all. The best example i can give is when friends ask about my Hydroconquest then when i explain it's a Longines i don't get much of a response but a blank look and the ' oh, Long-jeans' (Clearly never heard of them) .. i have a feeling if it was a Tag Heuer i would gauge a different response :think: . I personally prefer the brand and i don't mind that to many people not into watches it will go under the radar. To the non WIS here the idea of a nice watch falls with Tag or Rolex


----------



## gobigkid

seoulseeker said:


> It's all about the brands marketing ....


Many thanks to seoulseeker. Your information and list are all interesting. Tag, Breitling and Omega are definitely spending a lot of money marketing their products.



The Duke said:


> My cousin and his fiancé just got back from two weeks in France, and they said they saw Longines everywhere. I don't own one but I have always thought highly of the brand.


wow, "everywhere", look forward to travel to France.



covalatte said:


> Before I had any interest in watches (back in uni when I used to wear a $170 Swatch chrono irony), I hadn't really heard of the Longines brand before.
> 
> I first noticed the brand when they started marketing the brand with Andre Agassi and Steffi Graf. But even then it wasn't something I was interested in buying.
> 
> But then I saw the Master Collection moonphase a year ago, but it was love at first sight.


Master Collection moonphase IMHO is the most "Longines" collection. (unfortunately, a little too old for a 24 year-old like me)



heb said:


> Hello,
> In the US, very little if anything at all. Some of the folks in the 60+ age group would be familiar with the name from advertising on old sports stadium score boards, but that's about it.
> 
> heb


So what brands are popular and highly recognizable in the US?



tatt169 said:


> Over in England, the brand is not recognised much at all. The best example i can give is when friends ask about my Hydroconquest then when i explain it's a Longines i don't get much of a response but a blank look and the ' oh, Long-jeans' (Clearly never heard of them) .. i have a feeling if it was a Tag Heuer i would gauge a different response :think: . I personally prefer the brand and i don't mind that to many people not into watches it will go under the radar. To the non WIS here the idea of a nice watch falls with Tag or Rolex


Thank you. The fact that your friends ask about the Hydroconquest proved that it is a good looking watch


----------



## dip1683

I think it is all about marketing. In India Tag and Omega(swatch group) markets their watches with all the big film super-stars. Naturally a status/recognition/attraction or whatever you call it is associated with these two brands and people naturally goes for these two brands. I have known people owning Tag without knowing anything about the watch. What is more surprising is, they bought Tag quartz and does not have any idea about automatics and does not give a damn whether it is a quartz or automatic. As long as it is Tag, they are happy.

Among higher brands, here Tag and Omega sells like hot cakes, much more than Rolexes or other brands. And I think one of the reason behind the high price that you pay for Tag and Omega is also because of the millions these two companies are spending on their marketing.

Though I think Longines is a very good quality watch and it has got its own admirers. I am getting a hydroconquest very soon. I also love the master collection moon-phase and wish to buy that someday.


Regards
Dip


----------



## Enoran

There's a few only-Longines boutiques here in Singapore. Curiously, the Tag boutique are never too far away from them. In Marina Square mall, the Longines is in between the Tag and Raymond Weil boutiques and 20m away, there's the Maurice Lacroix boutique.

Swatch Singapore has done a decent job in pushing Longines as an entry-luxury brand here imo. Time-to-time, there's the longines commercial with the ladies ambassadors on free-to-air tv. Compared to advertising by Rolex, Omega & Tag, definitely less adventurous.


----------



## Monocrom

Longines used to be very well known in America as a luxury brand. There was even mention of the company in an episode of "All in the Family."

But that was decades ago. In America, everyone knows Rolex, Casio, Timex, Seiko, and Citizen. Ask anyone younger than 30 about Longines, and they'll stare at you with a blank look on their face.


----------



## Triton9

Hi, do not really bother by the forum factor.

Look at Rolex, not really well received here. But out in the real world, Rolex is a well known and household name. But value for money will be another thing.

Longines has a rich history of delivering quality and great finishing watches for many years and its still continuing now.

I bought my Hydroconquest auto chrono diver watch. Superb finishing but not at a long cost. Very happy and could not ask for more.


----------



## Fatz028

Ok I am going to add my 2 cents. Longines isn't as popular as the Big 3. That's ok thought and I like it that way. My first watch was a Tag that my father bought me for Christmas one year and it is quartz. My other Tag I flipped for an Anonimo. I once was going to buy a Rolex, but I just can't seem to jump on the band wagon. My point is that the big 3 watches are made in high quantities and are a dime a dozen and are easy to replicate. I am a fan of lower quantity watches.

Teague


----------



## Monocrom

Fatz028 said:


> Ok I am going to add my 2 cents. Longines isn't as popular as the Big 3. That's ok thought and I like it that way. My first watch was a Tag that my father bought me for Christmas one year and it is quartz. My other Tag I flipped for an Anonimo. I once was going to buy a Rolex, but I just can't seem to jump on the band wagon. My point is that the big 3 watches are made in high quantities and are a dime a dozen and are easy to replicate. I am a fan of lower quantity watches.
> 
> Teague


Every time I've done an image Google search for Longines watches, I get a $#!%load of pics that 95% of the time take me to Replica sites. Not only is it disgusting, but it's actually worse than when I search for Rolex images. Apparently, Longines is just as easy to replicate by the con-men as much as Rolex. My search results were so bad that I've decided to go to an AD at a Brick & Mortar shop, if I decide on picking up a Longines Conquest.


----------



## crazyfist

Longines is absolutely HUGE in China. 28 ADs in Beijing, 38 ADs in Shanghai, 61 ADs in Hong Kong, they are just...too huge. It actually has a negative impact in my point of view, because it is too common. I once went to a meeting where two guys were wearing the exact same Longines watch. It's the 2nd most common swiss watch in this country next to Tissot.


----------



## watch.collector

heb said:


> Hello,
> In the US, very little if anything at all. Some of the folks in the 60+ age group would be familiar with the name from advertising on old sports stadium score boards, but that's about it.
> 
> heb


Longines is decently known in Canada, but it is true that many people who wear Longines are not young adults.


----------



## Fatz028

I am in 33 and I love this brand. It's very elegant and has a classic look. I was interested in the brand years ago when I was 28, but just never bought one until now.


----------



## matateduh

Longines here in my country has its own ADs in several big cities, unlike some other higher brands that sell via a shared AD. On the other hand, I couldn't care less whether or not other people notice my watch, as long as it makes me feel good wearing it. I have been waiting for the Saint Imier Retrograde to be available in the market and hope that it comes within my wallet power


----------



## Mdina

There are only 2 major high street dealers of Longines here in the UK. I am 23 years old, and have just bought my first automatic, a Grand Classique. I like the classic look and the elegance of it, when everyone else seems to be wearing a watch endorsed by the FIA, John Travolta or Lewis Hamilton. I never want to dive to 300m nor do I own a Bentley motor car. I have small wrists, and I dont like big bulky sports watches. I have been looking for a big watch purchase for a year or so and have only just found the one. Two hands and a big white face, just like me!


----------



## Fatz028

What size is your watch?


----------



## CrystalBall

Here in the UK Longines is well represented on the high street but doesn't seem to have much of an image. The brand clearly has an illustrious history but seems to fall into a grey area of watches which, although clearly better than average, don't have the appeal of Omega, Breitling, etc. Longines at its best is superb, but a lot of the models on offer in AD displays look dull and dated to me. Maybe the "Elegance is an attitude" approach needs an update?


----------



## CrystalBall

seoulseeker said:


> It's all about the brands marketing - Longines is a brand with a great name, and great timepieces, but the Swatch group doesn't advertise it nearly as heavily as, say, Omega. Breitling and TAG as well (non swatch group), spend fortunes on marketing just to get their names out there. Longines on the other hand, tends to be marketed fairly little (and mostly in Asia).
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum, brands like Tissot and Casio are relatively affordable, so tend to attract a different crowd of potential buyers and collectors.
> 
> So in the end, Longines occupies somewhat of a niche market at the moment... Swatch group is doing their best to keep it under Omegas shadow - so when time comes for people to upgrade their cheaper watch, most skip right over Longines and head for a more marketed name like TAG, Rolex, Breitling or Omega... It's a shame really, but it helps keep prices reasonable.
> 
> I'm sure most on WUS would rank the brands you posted in the following order or similar with regards to quality:
> 
> Omega
> Breitling
> Longines
> TAG Heuer
> Tissot
> Seiko and Citizen (Not including Grand Seiko etc..)
> Casio


In terms of quality (as opposed to design) I would be tempted to put Seiko above Tissot and Citizen below. In my experience, Seiko quality is a step up from Tissot, Certina, etc.


----------



## Monocrom

CrystalBall said:


> Maybe the "Elegance is an attitude" approach needs an update?


It's just their marketing moto. Let's be honest, if a homeless woman showed up to a fancy French restaurant dressed in a dirty potato sack with arm-holes cut into it, and she had an attitude of elegance about her . . . She'd be politely told to leave. If she didn't, she'd be tossed out.

I love the look of certain Longines watches, but no; elegance is not an attitude. That's just a silly marketing moto that needs to be changed.


----------



## version4.666

Well, it's a good luxury watch brand here in India, or atleast people think it is. The advantage here is the brand is mostly sold through reputed jewellers which also sell various other brands. The brand is positioned quite well here, from front-page paper advts to tv commercials in prime-time, Longines' visibility across the luxury segment is doing fine. Another plus is the endorsement by the famous Aishwarya Rai and Kate Winslet and they have a fantastic range of watches for women. And among the vintage sellers, this is a good brand and a vintage Longines sells quite quickly just as a Vintage Omega. But I do like the copy, 'Elegance is an Attitude' it quite relates to the simple yet stricking range of watches by Longines. (Above)Longines watch, elegance, attitude, homeless woman?!


----------



## Monocrom

version4.666 said:


> (Above)Longines watch, elegance, attitude, homeless woman?!


It illustrates how someone can have an attitude, without their clothing or station in Life matching that attitude.

Other examples would include ugly women who walk around with an attitude that would only be understandable if they were Supermodels. It would still be an obnoxious attitude. But at least it would be understandable. It would make sense to others. Anyone however can have any type of attitude they want. I once rode the subway with an obnoxious woman who acted like an absolute snob. Was she a rich woman who had to ride the subway that day because her Bentley was in the Shop? Nope! She was just an average person, but owned no car. And because she did NOT own a car and rode the subway everyday; she acted as though that made her better than anyone else. (Including those who do own cars.) Her attitude sure as Hell didn't match her lifestyle.

I've also met quite a number of folks who can best be described as low-life snobs. These are individuals who barely have $2 in their bank accounts, but _*act*_ as though they're Big Shots. Act as though they could snap their fingers and the President of the United States would bow down and kiss their feet. Attitude can be anything to anyone.

Here's how real elegance works:

A person matures to the point of knowing how to properly behave at formal functions. Then they pick out an outfit that is visually pleasing without being vulgar or offensive. That's real elegance. And it has nothing to do with attitude.


----------



## CrystalBall

The problem (if there is one) with Longines as I see it is that they do not seem to be aimed at a particular demographic or have a "brand mission". Other brands at a similar price point do, e.g. Oris = good quality but (relatively) affordable mechanical watches, Rado = innovative design and use of materials. There is nothing that makes Longines stand out from the crowd, which isn't an issue at £100 but is at £1,000. They do make some desirable models, e.g. Dolce Vita and Heritage Conquest, but the overall impression is of a large and confusing range with a lot of pretty ordinary watches that look like something from Rotary or Citizen.


----------



## version4.666

That kind of 'real elegance' doesn't work for me. And to me that's actually kinda sexy! Visually pleasing to some extent and leaving the rest to imagination.

I was a fresh graduate and during my first job as a trainee I was working under a boss, a suit-clad man who did have a good taste, right from his selection of suit and tie to his watch and the matching leather. Every summer, the kids around the neighborhood of our office location would gather around for a game of cricket during their summer holidays and this was during our working hours. Just like every sport, here also they would scream, yell, fight at each other over the game and the resultant noise was little too much for us and sometimes a big-hit would mean the ball hitting our windows. Though we discussed about this many times, we never complained. But, one day when I was returning to office after my lunch at a nearby eatery, just when I was about to enter my office, I found my boss holding the bat, playing with the kids and hitting the ball for a boundary, he was still wearing his favorite suit and that didn't stop him from indulging in a game of cricket with the kids. We were very much influenced by his actions that brought a grace to his personality and he was always like that. That's elegance to me. I have left the job and haven't been in touch with him for years. But his elegance is forever remembered. If there's one thing that he always told me, that is to work right under the client's brief and always say no to vague concepts.


----------



## powerband

It appears there are excellent brands that are deeply appreciated in other countries while underrated in North America. Longines and Mido come to mind. Also, even some models within a popular brand here are underrated... the modern Omega Constellations come to mind.


----------



## pear

In Thailand Swatch Group is not spending or pushing much with the brand therefore they only import cheap models. It is a shame really.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## covalatte

The original post does sound to me as if you are looking for affirmation over your watch. Apologies if this is not the case, and you are only asking out of curiosity.

Longines is not a well recognised brand in many parts of the world unless you are interested in watches, and one I hadn't heard of before I knew the difference between a quartz watch and a mechanical watch. But to me this was part of the selling point, as I stay away from the most mainstream brands. For example Tag Heuer watches have less appeal to me as they are far too common, almost like the iPhone of automatic chronographs for men in their 20s and 30s. Breitling was rare enough for me to consider it, but I preferred the classically sophisticated look of my Longines over the robust sporty feel of Breitlings.

Some people are put off high-end Seiko watches because they also sell $300 chronographs, and do not want that association for being an affordable brand. Longines does not have this association, and to me the relative rarity of Longines around me is a welcome phenomenon although I'm sure the Longines marketing department will disagree.


----------



## Mike L

In my country Swatch brand is huge, and of course Longines have also a good rep.

There seem to be a preference by older people also but everyone who noticed the watch on my wrist seem to know the brand.

Regarding the moto Elegance is an attitude i also think that is a little bit worn out, but truth to be told it kinda worked for me.

I was in my late 14 and that time i was in to car magazines, i still have them stored, and one day i've looked into a back cover of a magazine and there it was, an AD for Longines.

It was something like this:









Note - I don't know if i can post this kind of advertising, so MODS please feel free of correcting it if necessary

This is how i heard the brand for the first time, and now i own one Longines. I kinda like to think that my buy was due to that AD in a magazine almost 20 years ago


----------



## gagnello

99.99% of Americans don't care about any brand of watches.


----------



## Seiko_Licker

gagnello said:


> 99.99% of Americans don't care about any brand of watches.


Except maybe Invicta (unfortunately) and Rolex.


----------



## Fatz028

Junk and more junk.


----------



## gagnello

seoulseeker said:


> Except maybe Invicta (unfortunately) and Rolex.


Ha! True.


----------



## gobigkid

covalatte said:


> The original post does sound to me as if you are looking for affirmation over your watch. Apologies if this is not the case, and you are only asking out of curiosity.
> 
> Longines is not a well recognised brand in many parts of the world unless you are interested in watches, and one I hadn't heard of before I knew the difference between a quartz watch and a mechanical watch. But to me this was part of the selling point, as I stay away from the most mainstream brands. For example Tag Heuer watches have less appeal to me as they are far too common, almost like the iPhone of automatic chronographs for men in their 20s and 30s. Breitling was rare enough for me to consider it, but I preferred the classically sophisticated look of my Longines over the robust sporty feel of Breitlings.
> 
> Some people are put off high-end Seiko watches because they also sell $300 chronographs, and do not want that association for being an affordable brand. Longines does not have this association, and to me the relative rarity of Longines around me is a welcome phenomenon although I'm sure the Longines marketing department will disagree.


Well, I just ask for my curiosity, but guess what, I'm going to buy a Longines soon. thanks for your interesting point of view.


----------



## powerband

Fatz028 said:


> Junk and more junk.


Just curious... what to you makes the latter (Rolex) junk?


----------



## albert I

The problem is remember when Longines are alone (40 years ago). and the subsidiarity position of now. Its descends from the glory to the dust. 
Longines now its a mark to sell quantity in the position above tissot and under Omega. o| and the publicity reflex this.


----------



## Fatz028

Rolex is a company that produces over a million watches a year. They all look the same to me and there is nothing exciting about them. You don't get to see there movement like other brand have a sapphire crystal on the back. Plus it's a status quo watch and Every Tom Dick and Harry wants one.


----------



## various121

U.S. (I'm in New York): Relatively unknown to the uninitiated, relatively rare to see in the wild, respected enough among the WIS, very little marketing done by Swatch to move up in the food chain.

I've gotten several compliments from laymen on both of mine, which tells me it's just not my WIS side that finds them aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Monocrom

various121 said:


> . . . very little marketing done by Swatch to move up in the food chain.


Don't expect that to change. Moving it up would mean direct competition with Omega. The last thing the Swatch Group would want. Plus, it would leave a void in S.G.s line-up of brands. Longines took over the spot left vacant when they decided to move Omega upscale. Longines is positioned in the right spot for customers who want a nice watch, but are put off by Omega prices.


----------



## various121

Monocrom said:


> Don't expect that to change. Moving it up would mean direct competition with Omega. The last thing the Swatch Group would want. Plus, it would leave a void in S.G.s line-up of brands. Longines took over the spot left vacant when they decided to move Omega upscale. Longines is positioned in the right spot for customers who want a nice watch, but are put off by Omega prices.


Oh, I know. I have no problem with SG's positioning of Longines, I was just giving the OP a fair assesment of what the brand is in the U.S.


----------



## Monocrom

various121 said:


> Oh, I know. I have no problem with SG's positioning of Longines, I was just giving the OP a fair assesment of what the brand is in the U.S.


Unfortunately, your assessment was spot-on. A little over 30 years, Longines was much better known in America.


----------



## various121

Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately, your assessment was spot-on. A little over 30 years, Longines was much better known in America.


Now this leads to a more interesting question; would you want Longines to move up in the hierarchy of the SG or would you rather they dominate their current market?

You can argue that they should move up in hierarchy and get the respect that they have _earned_ throughout a *180* *year* history...BUT with an upgrade in image, branding, positioning and ultimately movement, comes an upgrade in price. You can also argue that some WIS's enjoy the feeling of owning a quality timepiece that flies under the radar of the unsuspecting.

But that's neither here nor there; I have no interest in hijacking this thread.


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, I'm happy with Longines where it is. Quality brand, quality timepieces, rich history (even if many in America are unaware of it currently), but not a ridiculously over-inflated price-tag to own one. The formula for taking a brand upscale often involves increased marketing and jacking up prices with zero improvements to the timepieces at the start. And often, we get a few minor changes down the road. It can be years before any real improvements show themselves in order to come close to justifying the price hikes.

I like Longines right where it is. Somewhat upscale, but still honestly affordable to many folks. Those who can't afford one right now, will realistically be able to down the road if they save a bit for one. Omega used to be in that slot. Before the 1980's, even Rolex was in that slot.


----------



## DWebber18

I would agree with many of these comments, I guarantee that if I asked almost anyone in my city about Longines no one would have a clue. I too like that idea, and I kind of look at them like I look at Tag. I own a Tag Aquaracer so I compare Longines to that since at the time they used similar movements. I'd rather have the Longines because it's a bit more unique, I don't see Tags everywhere here but I have never seen a Longines in the wild no matter where I've traveled. If I had to do it over I'd get the Hydroconquest over the Aquaracer, but I didn't have that choice back when I got the Tag. I also agree with the comments about Rolex, everyone knows that and the average person equates that with superb quality and a really expensive watch(most would also think it's silly to spend that much on a watch). I like that classics like a vintage Sub or Explorer 1 but can't get myself to want to have to tell people I'm wearing a Rolex because they won't understand the history of those two classic watches and a boring datejust keeps coming to mind.


----------



## Monocrom

DWebber18 said:


> I would agree with many of these comments, I guarantee that if I asked almost anyone in my city about Longines no one would have a clue. I too like that idea, and I kind of look at them like I look at Tag. I own a Tag Aquaracer so I compare Longines to that since at the time they used similar movements. I'd rather have the Longines because it's a bit more unique, I don't see Tags everywhere here but I have never seen a Longines in the wild no matter where I've traveled. If I had to do it over I'd get the Hydroconquest over the Aquaracer, but I didn't have that choice back when I got the Tag. I also agree with the comments about Rolex, everyone knows that and the average person equates that with superb quality and a really expensive watch(most would also think it's silly to spend that much on a watch). I like that classics like a vintage Sub or Explorer 1 but can't get myself to want to have to tell people I'm wearing a Rolex because they won't understand the history of those two classic watches and a boring datejust keeps coming to mind.


Longines also has an advantage over TAG Heuer. Being a Swatch Group brand, getting the ETA movement inside a Longines serviced will be much easier a decade from now. Hayek is gradually getting his wish from the Swiss government to legally cut off sales of ETA movements to non-S.G. brands. In the future, TAG Heuer watches purchased recently will have to be serviced with Sellita parts, or non-OEM parts from other movement makers. With Longines, as long as you send it in to a Swatch Group service center, a decade later you'll still have as original as the one purchased now.

Swatch Group is a giant, disgusting, monopoly that should have been broken up several years ago. But it would be silly to say that purchasing from such a giant, disgusting, monopoly doesn't come with advantages.


----------



## joeballz24

I think they are starting to catch on again, I own a hydro 41mm and wear it alot . You still are getting a high quality swiss watch but not paying for their marketing campains

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DWebber18

Monocrom said:


> Longines also has an advantage over TAG Heuer. Being a Swatch Group brand, getting the ETA movement inside a Longines serviced will be much easier a decade from now. Hayek is gradually getting his wish from the Swiss government to legally cut off sales of ETA movements to non-S.G. brands. In the future, TAG Heuer watches purchased recently will have to be serviced with Sellita parts, or non-OEM parts from other movement makers. With Longines, as long as you send it in to a Swatch Group service center, a decade later you'll still have as original as the one purchased now.
> 
> Swatch Group is a giant, disgusting, monopoly that should have been broken up several years ago. But it would be silly to say that purchasing from such a giant, disgusting, monopoly doesn't come with advantages.


I would agree with this. My Tag has the older ETA movement so I doubt I'll have a problem getting parts through a third party watch maker for it. But it's definitely something to think about for future watch purchases. Thatckindcof why I'm looking at smaller makers for my next purchase, but who know?


----------



## kaka23

In MAlaysia, they are a well known brand..


----------



## mrwatchusername

Lots of Longines adverts on CNN nowadays.

Even when I was a child (80's/ early 90's) and not into watches I had heard of Longines, together with Rolex, Omega, Casio and Raymond Weil. Older folk (several people over 50) seem to think very highly of Longines. Their latest Hydroconquest Chronograph (the one that came out in Baselworld 2013) is on my shortlist. I think they make good value for money watches.


----------



## Wibbs

I knew of them because my dad had two and regarded them very highly(he had lived in the US in the 40's and 50's), but back when I was growing up in 70/80's Ireland I'd say very few would have known of them. Today more would alright and I've seen a couple of examples in the wild. TAG and Rolex would be the go to "high end" brand here for the most part. Just on personal observations in my travels around the EU they seem well enough known and regarded in Spain, Italy and Portugal. I noted a few in Greece too.


----------



## zimaster

I can speak for my country, Italy.

Brand perception here is something like that; "niiice roooolex you have!! What? not a rolex?? so expensive then..."

We have WIS people here too, and their thought on Longines is different (historical brand, lost a leadership position, trying to recover with high and lows) but the vast majority is in the category above: why did you spend so much on a non-rolex??


----------



## Ridgemont

In the US they are unknown in my demographic (<35yrs old), but so are mechanical watches for that matter. However, I regularly get looks and compliments on my Master Chrono. My 70+ year old father does know Longines and has great respect for the brand.


----------



## aprameya2k

In the UK longines are a well respected brand and tend to occupy the prime display zones in a jewellery/ watch store right along with the Tags and the Omegas...brand recognition is also high in mainland europe especially France as they are the official time keepers of the French open. They are also the official time keepers of the Glasgow commonwealth games 2014..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris B Duck

Interesting that several of you have mentioned the respect older generations have for Longines. I bought mine as a result of my Dad's recommendation. He's 72 and still reminisces about a Longines a friend of his had before I was even born. As for Longines' place in the Swatch hierarchy, it suits me just fine. I suspect my Heritage Retrograde would have cost a hell of a lot more with an Omega badge...


----------



## Monocrom

Chris B Duck said:


> Interesting that several of you have mentioned the respect older generations have for Longines. I bought mine as a result of my Dad's recommendation. He's 72 and still reminisces about a Longines a friend of his had before I was even born. As for Longines' place in the Swatch hierarchy, it suits me just fine. I suspect my Heritage Retrograde would have cost a hell of a lot more with an Omega badge...


With the Swatch Group moving Omega up to go head-to-head with and (in Hayek's eyes) surpass Rolex, another brand is going to have to be moved up to take Omega's old spot in the line-up. The most likely brand for that is going to be Longines.


----------



## Sdasurrey

One slightly different angle on this Longines discussion is the vintage side - being from the States living for 12 years in London, as mentioned already, modern Longines watches are generally better known in Europe and the UK than the States. But if you focus instead on Vintage Longines watches, the combination of their quality (vintage Longines movements rank highly) and diversity of style offerings plus price may make them the best segment of vintage watches IMHO. They certainly have more affordable prices than vintage Omega and Rolex. 

Their styles range from WW1 'Trench' to Art Deco to 50s/60s 'classics' and their availability is fantastic. I have ended up focusing on them as the core of the vintage watches I have acquired, including 7 Longines vintage watches from 1915 to 1961. 

Of course the other great side of collecting vintage Longines watches - is it's a lot easier at a dinner party or business meeting to have a different watch than every one else !! It seems very easy these days for everyone else to show up with the same expensive watch as the next person (read...Omega), cheers, S


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Three Longines Vintage examples for reference...1915, 1945, 1936...




























Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbomb

How about heritage and classic design? The fact the the masses want one shouldn't reflect on the brand itself.

A surprising comment from a watch enthusiast.



Fatz028 said:


> Rolex is a company that produces over a million watches a year. They all look the same to me and there is nothing exciting about them. You don't get to see there movement like other brand have a sapphire crystal on the back. Plus it's a status quo watch and Every Tom Dick and Harry wants one.


----------



## jayjay1986

Longiness is almost everywhere in sydney...where there is tag, omega then there is longiness

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

Sdasurrey said:


> They certainly have more affordable prices than vintage Omega and Rolex.


True, though I have noted of late that people are beginning to catch on to the brand and they're approaching Omega in price. A few years ago you could get many vintage Longines models for nigh on half the price of an equivalent(and often lesser) Omega(IMHO with a few rare exceptions pre 1960 Omegas were usually lesser).


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wibbs, maybe not surprising the price differential is narrowing in the vintage space, but my limited experience has really been dominated by vintage Longines on price, variety over a long period and style - so this year - Longines 7, Omega nil, Rolex nil in my vintage collection (even excluding the 1950s Wittnauer I just purchased).

What would be great is a price benchmark study over time as you suggest differentials have changed - but I am researching a thread to put up on my Longines vintage experience with some current price benchmark differentials to Omega and Rolex - unless you have any other ideas, S



Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibbs

Sdasurrey said:


> What would be great is a price benchmark study over time as you suggest differentials have changed - but I am researching a thread to put up on my Longines vintage experience with some current price benchmark differentials to Omega and Rolex - unless you have any other ideas, S


Not me, I'm usually fresh out  but I'd love to see that thread when it's ready.

Funny enough and on the subject, over the weekend as fluke would have it I happened to end up chatting with a retired Irish watchmaker well in his 80's and I asked him about the different brands he used to see back in the day(he did his own work as well as subcontracted work from a couple of jewelers). He said a Rolex would come in the odd time, but was rare enough, Tudors were more common. The most common "premier" brand he saw were Omega by a long margin. They were very popular. He saw a lot of Rotary's and lower down the food chain all sorts of Swiss names no one knows anymore. IWC or Patek or GP few enough had heard of and he never personally saw. He did see the odd JLC and he loved those and had one himself(still on his wrist). In his opinion other watchmakers concurred about the JLCs. He saw quite the number of older Gruens and other US made watches like Hamilton(he rated them too). Presumably because lots of Irish people had lived and worked there? Of Longines? He said they came in, but again rarely enough. As he put it he thought of them more as an "an American watch" which I thought interesting. As I said earlier my dad had a couple of Longines and had lived in the states. Thinking further other relatives who had gone the same route either had Longines or Hamiltons and the like.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Thanks for the long 'context' reply ! Interesting about the perception of Longines for sure because while I'm actually from the States, having lived now in London 12 years, I didn't think of Longines as a 'US' brand because I always knew there was a primary Swiss connection - but then again I'm a fair ways short of 'well in his 80s' !!!

I have come so recently to vintage watches I do not have the historical context - but after 3 months of accessing ebay and every web site I can find I have ended up with 7 out of 17 vintage watches purchased from Longines - so I have been noodling over a hypothesis that I want to test at least on price - maybe I also need to include some quantity measures to incorporate some of the points you are making indirectly about which major brands were around for your fellow Irish countryman watchmaker ! Cheers ! S


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agentdaffy007

Growing up in the 1980's in Canada, my mom spoke highly of Longines. She always said that Omega was the top brand and Longines is second to it. I understand some of the comments saying that in Vietnam, Longines is highly regarded. My mom is vietnamese so that explains why.


----------



## TheCowMoos

Longines is not too popular in the states. They are not as popular as Omega or Tag Heuer.


----------



## walltico

I dont get the Hype over Omega, personally I have not come across a model that I absolutely love


----------



## Monocrom

TheCowMoos said:


> Longines is not too popular in the states. They are not as popular as Omega or Tag Heuer.


Wasn't that way almost 50 years ago. Longines used to be well-known. So much so that the brand was referenced in an episode of "The Jeffersons" and I believe "All in the Family" as well. Sad that The Swatch Group is not doing more to promote the brand to a new generation of Americans. Especially since, as Omega keeps moving up market, Longines will likely take over its old spot in the S.G. line-up.

*Edit:*

Actually, considering what I've experienced lately regarding the latest generation of young cats in America; I can understand why the S.G. has chosen to just not bother. Maybe if Longines releases a Smartphone or something else that is ridiculously fragile and electronic only. :roll:


----------



## Professor S

No Longines owner that I know of knows how to pronounce "Longines" :-d! ...which is strange as they're pretty big at the entry level of finer watches in Sweden.


----------



## Monocrom

Professor S said:


> No Longines owner that I know of knows how to pronounce "Longines" :-d! ...which is strange as they're pretty big at the entry level of finer watches in Sweden.


Long-jeans.


----------



## abate

I had both longines and omega. Many people in my country like omega. Yes, he love Rolex!


----------

